# Staying in SF but want to ride in Marin



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey guys and gals, hoping I can get a little local advice here. I am going to be in SF later this week for a few days while my wife attends a conference. We are staying down near the Moscone Center. I am bringing bicycle because this trip also encapsulates Levi's Fondo.

Anyway, I am hoping to ride a couple of days while staying in SF and I am keen to ride in Marin as I have never had the chance. Can anyone help me out with route suggestions, and especially the best way to get from the convention center over to the Golden Gate? We are not getting a rental car until we leave SF, the prices to park at any hotel are beyond ridiculous (and our Cdn dollar is crap too!).

EDIT: Should have added I'm looking to do rides 50-80 miles.

Thanks!


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Eric:

Get to the Embarcadero and ride to the Golden Gate Bridge. There is going to be considerable foot/bike/car traffic at Pier39 so ride with extreme vigilance. Once you cross the Golden Gate Bridge, ride up into the Marin Headlands and descend the backside. You'll loop around and head then head into Sausalito. Follow the bike path and water line to Tiburon and you'll eventually make it to Larkspur. Take the ferry home or just double back. 

You can also ride up Mt. Tamalpais. The snack shop at the top has Hot Dogs!! Hey, you've earned them by this point. Do be careful, SF's heavy traffic congestion, whether by cars, bikes or pedestrian makes the riding "sporty."

C.


----------



## sasquatch16 (Feb 7, 2013)

I did this ride in May when visiting my son. Beautiful area and challenging but doable. Like mentioned if you get to the Embarcadero it is flat till you get to bridge.
Crissy Fields to Mt Tam - San Francisco, CA


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

I used to live right behind Moscone Center. Here is a ride I used to do all the time when I lived in SF.

https://www.strava.com/activities/339880744

It's not 50 miles but can easily be extended to include Mt. Tam.


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

The quickest way to get to good riding is certainly via the Embarcadero & the GG Bridge. 
You could also take the Ferry from the Embarcadoro to Larkspur and start from there; the amount of city streets etc. before you get to open roads is similar. 

Use Strava / Ride with GPS, and the Marin Bike Coalition map as a guide.


From Larkspur I'd head through Ross & San Anselmo toward Fairfax, and then head toward Mt. Tam or San Geronimo...


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the replies! Just got in today. Bike is built and weather looks good


----------



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes, these are great suggestions. IMHO the most dangerous thing about crossing the Golden Gate Bridge is well-meaning families of tourists on rented cruiser bikes. Mom and Dad wobble along, and the kids go like the devil w/o watching ahead. Add in a few oblivious couples taking selfies, and it's a wonder more people don't get hurt. Be careful out there.

If you come back to SF through Sausalito, there's a beautiful route through Fort Baker that avoids much of Alexander Ave. Take East Road into the fort and turn L on Moore Road when you come to it. Go through the gate at the end of Moore and climb up the hill to the bridge. East Road is easy to miss, suggest you check out Google maps and street view if you're interested.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Mt. Tam out-and-back for a total of 50 miles: Golden Gate Bridge to Mt. Tamalpais (by BuenosAires) at Bikely.com

Paradise Loop: a bit longer but mostly flat: San Francisco -> Tiburon -> Paradise Loop -> Corte Madera -> San Quentin at Bikely.com

Hawk Hill, a bit hilly, incredible views, 20-ish miles: San Francisco -> Hawk Hill Marin Headlands at Bikely.com


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

It's not a lot of mileage but you definitely should check out Marin Headlands, I think that's the Hawk Hill link mentioned in last post.

And be wary and patient on the GG bridge. Riding the bridge itself is no fun at all, but plenty of pretty scenery beyond.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

jetdog9 said:


> It's not a lot of mileage but you definitely should check out Marin Headlands, I think that's the Hawk Hill link mentioned in last post.


Yes it its.



jetdog9 said:


> ...And be wary and patient on the GG bridge. Riding the bridge itself is no fun at all, but plenty of pretty scenery beyond.


That depends a lot on when you ride. If you ride before 3:30 PM on a week day then you're required to ride on the east sidewalk because the bridge crew is using the west sidewalk. This means that you're mixed in with the pedestrians and that's grim.

But if you ride after 3:30 or any time on the week end, then all of the bikes use the west sidewalk and the pedestrians use the east side walk. That's a lot better.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Well we've moved on from SF, down to Capitola/Santa Cruz for a few days before heading up to Santa Rosa. Was able to get in 3 rides in Marin, did the Headlands first day, Mt Tam via BoFax day 2 and then BoFax all the way to Fairfax on day 3, then back through Mill Valley. With a Hawk Hill lap at the end for good measure. All awesome. I particularly enjoyed the BoFax climb from Hwy 1 up to the ridge. No cars, and a great road!!

The bridge was mildly terrifying on Thursday and Friday, mixed in with the terrorists....I mean tourists. Saturday with the west side dedicated to bikes only was 1000x better. I did end up mixed in with a MS150 group on Saturday on Hwy 1 from Muir to Stinson and some of the drivers were losing their patience. Overall the cars were OK but on Saturday I noticed a few more frustrated locals. Does it ever boil over out in Marin??


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Marin is place of contrasts but overall I'd rate the cities and suburbs as very bike friendly and the rural areas as hit-or-miss.


----------

